# Knocking from cab door



## namder (Sep 20, 2006)

I have an irritating knocking coming from the passenger cab door which I think comes from the blind cassette. How can I remove it to investigate further?

John


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

It's that hitch-hiker trying to get your attention!


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi John

You will be proud of me for resisting the temptation - unlike Pippin! :roll: :lol: :lol: 

Just an idea - before trying to remove the cassette, could you poke in a bit of foam rubber to gag the innards? That might tell you whether the cassette is the culprit.

If it isn't you could always take a right hand corner at breakneck speed . . . and dislodge the hitch hiker! :lol: :lol: 

Sorry - and I was doing so well too!!   

Dave


----------



## rugbyken (Jan 16, 2006)

You've just reminded me I've got a screw loose,
No seriously had a rattle all the way round portugal tucked wads of paper in between the glass and frame managed to stop it then while parked up in the snow in France saw that the top screw was missing , must fit a new One And see if that stops it


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

I have the same problem which I put down to the Remis blind on the drivers door. It is the side of the moulding and gets quite annoying. I have tried putting sealant into the gap but the area is so small that it failed to work. I am a bit loathe to put a bit of foam in the gap which may further distort the Remis moulding and be unsightly but it is the best idea so far.

Alan


----------



## MikeCo (Jan 26, 2008)

I put a few extra screws in one I had a few years ago, that did the trick.

Mike


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Double-sided "Mammoth Tape" between the plastic pieces did it for me.


----------



## namder (Sep 20, 2006)

Any advice on how to remove the cassette as requested in my original post?

John


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

I assume we are talking about a Remis Blind, you did not say.
In which case http://www.motorcaravanning.co.uk/pdf/remis_ducato_3.pdf shows how to fit them, ergo: how to unfit them.

Alan


----------



## namder (Sep 20, 2006)

rosalan said:


> I assume we are talking about a Remis Blind, you did not say.
> In which case http://www.motorcaravanning.co.uk/pdf/remis_ducato_3.pdf shows how to fit them, ergo: how to unfit them.
> 
> Alan


Thanks for that Alan, yes I'm talking about Remis blinds but the instructions show the cassette being attached with 5 self tapping screws whereas mine doesn't have any obvious means of attachment. Also the blinds are in two separate sections for each door, this must be for a different model cab, mine being a Fiat X250. Prising the cassette away from the door frame slightly there appears to be some sort of double sided tape partially holding the cassette to the door but there is some other fixing that I can't see.

John


----------

